# Do pigeons lie down?



## Pirus

I have a dove, she lies down when ever she can, I have recently got a sick pigeon that is getting better but he always just stands on one leg and is always standing up really straight. Do they not lie down on their pirch or on the floor? The dove loves covering her feet with her breast feathers I just thought the pigeon looked uncomfortable so put a few pirtches in his cage but he just stands on them too.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hello, 

Yes, pigeons lie down too. This pigeon might be in discomfort from it's injuries and lying down might put pressure on the wounds in some way. It might also be not quite comfortable yet enough to relax in that manner around you and in it's strange environment.


----------



## warriec

yes pigeons lie down regardless of them been sick or not. I have noticed that after a bath pigeon lie down with 1 wing in the air.


----------



## Pirus

Ahh yes, I will put it down to the strange surroundings then. But yes the injury could have something to do with it seeing as it was half eaten alive by a hawk.


----------



## nikku-chan

my pigeon lies down on her side sometimes.
especially on me. she doesn't even mind being almost upside down, if i support her in a lap nest, and she is really relaxed.


----------



## Victor

Quite normal indeed, especially if they are comfortable in their suroundings. Most of mine will at the end of the day lift a leg up and puff up before hitting their sleep mode. When sunning, as said especially after a bath, will hunker down with their chest down low. I walked into the coop and caught my once squirmish Paris laying own enjoying the warm rays and just stayed in this postion till be noticed it was feeding time .


----------



## Pirus

Late last night he lied down on his pirtch.

Today hes lying down on the bottom of the cage so he must be pretty full and happy now


----------



## sparrow

yes they lie,
i noticed liz was lying early this morning.


----------



## Pirus

I put a towel in the corner of the cage, he is fast asleep in there now making himself right at home  Even making a little noise now and again.

Operation on monday, hope its ok.


----------



## Jaye

That is great you were able to get professional medical attention. Our hopes and good vibes are with you and your lil' friend. Please let us know how it goes.


----------

